# What happens to uber rates when the price of fuel increases?



## SECOTIME (Sep 18, 2015)

We've had it good in regards to fuel prices here lately.. average is about $2 a gallon. I have to use 89 so I pay about $2.25 on average.

What happens when gas prices get to be over $3 again? Does uber factor in the cost of gasoline in it's rate in each city?

To the vets, when the price per mile was $1.50 or more, whatever it was, what were the gas prices at the time?

Who uses the Uber partner fuel card?


----------



## ocbob2 (Aug 18, 2015)

Dude, is this some kind of joke? If gas went sky high again, expect a text telling you higher prices are great for you as you will make more money in fares with more people using Uber!

Newbies, they just can't believe how Uber can be scum.


----------



## SECOTIME (Sep 18, 2015)

It's a serious question. What happens to uber rates if gas prices rise? Will the uber rates reflect gas price increases?

Does anyone remember driving for Uber when gas was over $3 a gallon?


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher (Dec 7, 2014)

SECOTIME said:


> We've had it good in regards to fuel prices here lately.. average is about $2 a gallon. I have to use 89 so I pay about $2.25 on average.
> 
> What happens when gas prices get to be over $3 again? Does uber factor in the cost of gasoline in it's rate in each city?
> 
> ...


POST # 1/SECOTIME: For God's Sake.....
AND...Yours...please
read the ENTIRE CONTENTS OF THE
MIAMI City SubForum, in REVERSE
ORDER [for perspective] to understand
the Environment, the Business Cycles,
the "Players"/competition and "The Pro-
gram".

The last I had READ...HERE..ON UPNF,
#[F]Uber was about to "Pull Out" of
Dade County, having ALREADY done
so in Broward County. You HAVE to
Self-Educate in this Quasi-Legal Racket
and UPNF is the ONLY Resource.

Read...Learn...Earn ? Maybe !

Mentoring Bison: 
Reality Check-4-NUberers.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

SECOTIME said:


> Will the uber rates reflect gas price increases?


No. Or if they do the rates will go down. Because that way you'll make more money with more trips according to Uber.

That's how Uber works.

Read some more. Maybe the complaints section.


----------



## SECOTIME (Sep 18, 2015)

LOL, I love how everyone never answers a question.. they use every chance they get to fire a bullet at uber. Are there any real intellectuals here that can have a conversation about a specific topic without it becoming a flame war versus uber?


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

SECOTIME said:


> LOL, I love how everyone never answers a question.. they use every chance they get to fire a bullet at uber. Are there any real intellectuals here that can have a conversation about a specific topic without it becoming a flame war versus uber?


I answered. So did another person. And if you'd read a bit you'd already know the answer.


----------



## SECOTIME (Sep 18, 2015)

LOL this forum is cancer.


----------



## ocbob2 (Aug 18, 2015)

SECOTIME said:


> LOL this forum is cancer.


No, Uber is cancer. We are the victims of cancer. If you would read up on this forum, you would know Uber doesn't care about their drivers. Any company that believes the rider and deducts money from your pocket without even asking the drivers P.O.V. is just one major example.
We answered your question and couldn't believe you think Uber has a heart for us drivers that they would look out for us. For Christ's sake, they were going to make Uber Black drivers take Uber X calls amd screw not only Black but X drivers!


----------



## TimFromMA (Mar 4, 2015)

SECOTIME said:


> We've had it good in regards to fuel prices here lately.. average is about $2 a gallon. I have to use 89 so I pay about $2.25 on average.
> 
> What happens when gas prices get to be over $3 again? Does uber factor in the cost of gasoline in it's rate in each city?
> 
> ...


No. Uber does not adjust it's rates as fuel prices rise..


----------



## uberparadise (Aug 2, 2015)

I t


TimFromMA said:


> No. Uber does not adjust it's rates as fuel prices rise..


i think Uber would increase rates 10 to 15 cents a mile 4 sure. Uber may seem crazy, but they know how much we make. They crunch numbers all the time. We all must hope that these price cuts are temporary. Surge is another way to put $$$ in our pockets.


----------



## JaredJ (Aug 7, 2015)

We


SECOTIME said:


> We've had it good in regards to fuel prices here lately.. average is about $2 a gallon. I have to use 89 so I pay about $2.25 on average.
> 
> What happens when gas prices get to be over $3 again? Does uber factor in the cost of gasoline in it's rate in each city?
> 
> ...


We take the raise on the chin. C'est la vie de Uber


----------



## ocbob2 (Aug 18, 2015)

uberparadise said:


> I t
> 
> i think Uber would increase rates 10 to 15 cents a mile 4 sure. Uber may seem crazy, but they know how much we make. They crunch numbers all the time. We all must hope that these price cuts are temporary. Surge is another way to put $$$ in our pockets.


We had gas prices around $4 and prices never went up. You are nuts and trolling if you think this.


----------



## Bob Reynolds (Dec 20, 2014)

If the price of gas goes up then Uber will lower the rates. Uber always lowers the rates.

Next Question.....


----------



## ocbob2 (Aug 18, 2015)

Bob Reynolds said:


> If the price of gas goes up then Uber will lower the rates. Uber always lowers the rates.
> 
> Next Question.....


Uber email:"People can't afford gas for their car so they are looking to alternate means of transportation. Therefore, we are lowering rates to get you more rides and more money! "


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

ocbob2 said:


> Uber email:"People can't afford gas for their car so they are looking to alternate means of transportation. Therefore, we are lowering rates to get you more rides and more money! "


That sounds about right.


----------



## Makishima_78 (Aug 11, 2015)

Nothing. There should be a fuel surcharge we collect on top of the rate


----------



## eyewall (Sep 6, 2015)

You make less money. That is what happens.


----------



## Edddelos (Sep 29, 2015)

"Nobody forces you to drive for uber."

I honestly see uber saying this.


----------



## Vixen (Sep 27, 2015)

SECOTIME said:


> LOL, I love how everyone never answers a question.. they use every chance they get to fire a bullet at uber. Are there any real intellectuals here that can have a conversation about a specific topic without it becoming a flame war versus uber?


Yes I notice the same thing. This is not the place for any type of positive feedback. Unfortunately. You may want to interact with drivers that enjoy what they do. So far as your? Maybe a hybrid is in order. Or all electric


----------



## Edddelos (Sep 29, 2015)

Vixen said:


> Yes I notice the same thing. This is not the place for any type of positive feedback. Unfortunately. You may want to interact with drivers that enjoy what they do. So far as your? Maybe a hybrid is in order. Or all electric


I don't know if that was directed towards me but....I love my job, I wouldn't do it otherwise.

Does anyone honestly think if uber had a choice to get self driven cars or choose you, that they would choose you?
"Maximize profits at any cost but our own." Big brothers motto.


----------



## Vixen (Sep 27, 2015)

Nah I was speaking in general so far as the hostile climate in the forum.
I look forward to Uber self diving cars I see the Google ones everyday here in Palo Alto. They are VERY cool!


----------



## Edddelos (Sep 29, 2015)

Vixen said:


> Nah I was speaking in general so far as the hostile climate in the forum.
> I look forward to Uber self diving cars I see the Google ones everyday here in Palo Alto. They are VERY cool!


I admit that does sound awesome.
Just sad that one day be replaced by a "robot."


----------



## ATX 22 (Jun 17, 2015)

The OP wanted candy and unicorns. He wanted to hear that Uber truly values its drivers. What he got for responses were the truth. Uber will most likely lower rates. They are looking for the absolute bottom. 
Sorry if you think this equals negativity. There's plenty of that here, but the bulk of this thread was simply truth that someone didn't want to hear.


----------



## ATX 22 (Jun 17, 2015)

Autonomous cars are a minimum of a decade away. The computer has a lot to learn yet in order to compete with even a distracted human brain. We take the ability to drive for granted because we can process information much faster on many different levels.
Expect the initial fleet of driverless vehicles to last less than a month. Between plain old pax wear and tear and angry ex driver vandalism, I don't think the rollout will be as glorious as they think.


----------



## Backdash (Jan 28, 2015)

SECOTIME said:


> What happens when gas prices get to be over $3 again? Does uber factor in the cost of gasoline in it's rate in each city?


They consider none of your costs when determining fare rates. They try to get as close to the lowest rate that will still allow them to onboard new drivers.

So let's ask, now that gas prices have dropped did Uber lower the rates to reflect drivers lower operating costs?
No again.

When you come to realize who your dealing with you will understand the reasons for all the harshness here.


----------



## ocbob2 (Aug 18, 2015)

Vixen said:


> Yes I notice the same thing. This is not the place for any type of positive feedback. Unfortunately. You may want to interact with drivers that enjoy what they do. So far as your? Maybe a hybrid is in order. Or all electric


You will come around. Until then, you really thought his question should have come across as being sarcastic.


----------



## Vixen (Sep 27, 2015)

Come around to being a sad bitter driver that does not like the work? Nah don't think so. Civil discourse is really lacking. Let it sink in some people will never agree


----------



## Backdash (Jan 28, 2015)

Vixen said:


> Come around to being a sad bitter driver that does not like the work?


So I have no clue about you. What your expectations of driving with/for Uber are. No clue why your driving or anything else.

I'll assume that you're aware of the actual costs you incur while using your car as well as assuming you have the insurance issues adequately sorted out. All good.

I see you from the summary you posted that you did 6 trips in 6 hours for the week. One can conclude (please clarify) that this is not your primary source of income. If we all drove less than 10 hrs and did less than 10 trips we would all still be enjoying the endless honeymoon the new drivers and low hour part timers enjoy.

My point is only that you ask yourself why so many uber drivers speak poorly or worse of Uber.
After all, it is possible that they have experienced something you haven't or know something you have yet to find out.


----------



## ATL2SD (Aug 16, 2015)

Mods, can you sticky this thread?


----------



## Trebor (Apr 22, 2015)

Uber will raise their commission rates when fuel prices go up.


----------



## UberXTampa (Nov 20, 2014)

SRF goes up, pax thinks increased fuel costs are added to the fare, driver gets nothing.


----------



## XUberMike (Aug 2, 2015)

Unlike FEDEX, UPS and airlines that offer up a fuel surcharge when prices rise UBER does not.

You will just have to make further adjustments to your acceptance policies by passing on 10 minute pickups you might have normally accepted and drop it to 5 minute travel only. Also you might need to eliminate Walmart/grocery/movie pickups that are known short destination pickup spots to compensate for the increased expense.

Why is it newbies generally have a chip on their shoulder?

Stay away from the fuel card it's very unreliable, you need 200 trips a month and most stations add a CC fee that offsets any savings


----------



## Uberest (Jul 29, 2015)

Ridiculous and useless waste of energy to fire bullets at uber. Folks who do this I'm sure mean well, but they aren't making any difference except increasing their own stress and resentment. Don't drive if you don't like the deal de jour. Get some options going for alternatives to uber. 

Personally I feel uber does a lot for its drivers and at least they are trying. Some of it is sort of....hmmm how to say this....directed to the weak minded? But they do actually try. If you were an uber czar, you would do many of the things that uber does now, such as prompt and reliable payment, weekly summaries, attempts to moderate supply/demand via surge pricing and estimated times/places for increased demand. Would a fare increase be appreciated? yes of course! Will low fares drive away drivers? I would think so, yes. And I believe uber knows this and that it is a factor in their markets. Does Uber "care" about its drivers? NO! we are contractors, replaceable, fungible, deactivate-able, etc. They do not "care" about their drivers nor should they.

Uber needs to do a better job of aligning their promotions and guarantees with the data generated in the app, I know in our market (DC) some drivers haven't been paid as expected/promised.

Uber needs to do a bit more in customer service but I have to say my emails have been promptly responded to and have been accurate. But some riders have had issues.

Just my two cents. I am part timer and the extra income is helpful. I have a great deal of respect for full time uber drivers, I think it is a very hard, perhaps impossible, way to make a living. And I don't know how drivers do it that drive the drinking/club hours, i.e. after midnight. 

It would be great if Uber could set up some different kind of deal for fulltime drivers, perhaps more like employees, than for part time drivers, but I am guessing they do not want to do that and become more like a taxi company.

Uber should discontinue their sales/leasing program as it basically enslaves drivers. I understand where this comes from -- a need for more drivers to be online more hours -- but if I were the czar I would simply raise the rates to effect the same thing. Uber is growing rapidly.... it is not plateauing by any means. I have new Uber pax every week. I give them a good service, they talk it up with their buds, family and friends, and more pings come in the market.


----------



## Lrich (Oct 6, 2015)

ocbob2 said:


> Dude, is this some kind of joke? If gas went sky high again, expect a text telling you higher prices are great for you as you will make more money in fares with more people using Uber!
> 
> Newbies, they just can't believe how Uber can be scum.


Bad attitude dude.


----------



## ocbob2 (Aug 18, 2015)

Lrich said:


> Bad attitude dude.


Nah, he didn't have a bad attitude just very naive of how Uber operates. He will learn soon enough. How ya doin' sweetie. You like what you see?


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

Vixen said:


> So far as your? Maybe a hybrid is in order. Or all electric


I have converted my vehicle to run on hot air and fill it up nightly with a premium blend of casuale haberdasher's and optimus uber's posts.


----------



## real_deal (Feb 17, 2015)

well at least we know their are companies worse than uber http://thespiritscience.net/2015/10...mars-use-child-slaves-to-make-your-chocolate/


----------



## Matty760 (Nov 9, 2015)

Dont you know that Uber will never get autonomous vehicles to drive? Remember they have said it many times, they are not a transportation company, they are merely a payment processor. As soon as they start doing driverless cars with their name then that goes right out the window and BAMM, shit will come to storm!


----------



## Greguzzi (Jan 9, 2016)

They will say that high gas prices mean increased demand and will cut the rates again and raise their fees even higher, so demand goes through the roof pushing our earnings to stratospheric levels. Do you really not understand Ubermath?


----------



## Greguzzi (Jan 9, 2016)

SECOTIME said:


> LOL this forum is cancer.


Uber is ass-cancer.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Greguzzi said:


> They will say that high gas prices mean increased demand and will cut the rates again and raise their fees even higher, so demand goes through the roof pushing our earnings to stratospheric levels. Do you really not understand Ubermath?


They will cut rates and advertise " UBER, CHEAPER THAN GAS !"


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

real_deal said:


> well at least we know their are companies worse than uber http://thespiritscience.net/2015/10...mars-use-child-slaves-to-make-your-chocolate/


Uber will recruit these child slaves with lease cars !

" slave, be your own master."

Price of M&M's will go through the roof !


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Make your own fuel !
Federal Permits and tax benefits for producing your own fuel.
Sipping a batch now,to see if it's safe for my car .

+(I suggest triple contact tower with drip tray pans, single pass distillation)


----------



## SmoothMiamidrive (Nov 6, 2015)

Uber doesnt care about gas prices just turn on your car and pick those people up! No tip for you no raise they are selfish


----------



## JJ/Uber/Miami (Jun 24, 2015)

In this situation I am reminded of a very wise observation on the part of Dr. Phil. He has done hundreds of shows on the cycle of abuse and often says to people, "YOU TEACH OTHERS HOW TO TREAT YOU......"

As I closely monitor the ongoing relationship Uber has with its partner/drivers, the cycle of abuse is glaringly obvious here. Like an abusive partner, Uber punishes drivers with a lousy ratings system, third world wages, tipping "unnecessary" policy, no help with expenses, almost non-existent partner support, questionable insurance, invasive technology, rule changes with no notice or driver input, and the list goes on.

Even considering all this, hundreds of thousands of people still keep going back for more. It really is both sad and sickening. So to answer the OP's initial question, NO, Uber is NOT going to increase rates to compensate for higher gas prices. Why should they? Drivers have given them no real incentive to deviate from the status quo. They have been taught by their partners that the abusive treatment is just fine with them. Really pathetic !!!!!!


----------



## Newwber (Dec 11, 2015)

Greguzzi - I have to tell you that every time I see your avatar...... I have to crack up! The kid in that picture is classic!!!!!!


----------



## SmoothMiamidrive (Nov 6, 2015)

Yes uber is abusive especially the part about 'no tip' for you its such an abusive thing to do because drivers are providing a service and any service employee can get tips. I really dont understand that part. And ppl keep going back for more work because it seems easy, no boss, flexible but uber treats them shitty. You better not have any problems with a rider cus they never want to hear your side they assume you were bad and caused the problem when you got a bunch of assholes and cheapo riders.


----------



## I_Like_Spam (May 10, 2015)

SECOTIME said:


> It's a serious question. What happens to uber rates if gas prices rise? Will the uber rates reflect gas price increases?
> 
> Does anyone remember driving for Uber when gas was over $3 a gallon?


Since Uber doesn't pay for gasoline, the price of fuel isn't a factor in determining what Uber rates are.

Of course gasoline prices do have indirect effects. If the price gets too high, and too few partners are going out, rates will be increased to attract more drivers and/or more ads will be run on the radio to bring in new drivers.


----------



## Ringo (Jul 2, 2016)

Uber only does anything like raise rates because they have to, not because drivers are incurring more expense, this company is striving to have every last person on the planet use their service and making it cheaper than a bus ride will be what they do if they think it will work, we're getting down to the slicing pennies level with the fare I hope because any more large fare cuts will be it for most of us.


----------



## Louisvilleuberguy (Aug 3, 2016)

After months uber will consider raising prices a little but beware they will probably take it back someplace else like always.


----------

